# Stack mit Arrays



## somebody (6. Jul 2007)

Hi!
Ich versuche gerade ein Stack mit Arrays zu programmieren, aber Eclipse will nicht so richtig wie ich will 

Hier mein bisheriger Code:


```
public class stack {
	int currsize=10;
	int size=0;
	int[] puffer;
	puffer= new int[currsize];
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
			
	}
	
	public void pop() {
	if (size<=0)
		{ 
		System.out.println("Der Stack ist leer");
		}
	
	else {
	System.out.println(puffer[size]);
	size--;
		}
	}
	public void top () {
		if (size<=0)
		{ 
		System.out.println("Der Stack ist leer");
		}
		else {
			System.out.println(puffer[size]);
				}
		
	}
	
	public void push(int i) {
	if (size >= currsize)
	{ System.out.println("Sorry der Stack ist voll");
		}
	else{
		puffer[size]=i;
		size++;
	}
	}
	

}
```

Er meckert immer bei Zeile 5: int[] puffer; das: Syntax error on token ";", , expected
Kann da irgendwie kein Syntax Error sehen.

Hat jmd. vllt nen tipp für mich?


Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## cr4ch (6. Jul 2007)

Entweder du machst es so:

int[] puffer = new int[currsize];

oder aber 
du initialisierst das Array erst in ner Methode


----------



## somebody (6. Jul 2007)

Danke das ich nicht selbst duraf gekommen bin  ???:L


----------



## cr4ch (6. Jul 2007)

Manchmal sieht man einfach den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht


----------

